# Praetorian



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Guardsmen patrolled down the narrow street, hugging a hab wall with weapons shouldered and angled towards the ground. Their red uniforms stood out amongst the grey coloured buildings, marking them out as easy targets for the enemy snipers occupying the mountain like city. Sergeant Wilhelm Cain led the Praetorian Patrol from the front, face hidden behind a goggled rebreather roughly resembling the gas masks worn by the regiments of Krieg. 

He rounded a corner, coming into a large archway littered with mangled bodies and a smoking, burnt out Leman Russ. Raising his clenched fist he signalled the twelve man patrol to halt muttering “Rest up, keep your eyes open” the message was passed back to the rear most Guardsmen who immediately went down on one knee and began to scan the street they had just left. Cain moved into a small doorway and slumped down against it, holding his head in one hand and the muzzle of his upright Lasrifle in the other.

The Sergeant removed his rebreather, letting it dangle and reached into a pouch at his side and took out a small, silver flask with a quote upon it and unsealed the lid, pushing it against his battered and split lips he let the cold liquid sooth between his teeth for a few seconds before gulping it down and sealing the lid back on. 

He watched as two of his Guardsmen, Wallace and Brahmas kicked in a access door, another Guardsmen by the name of Halrfe entered with a shouldered Lasrifle and moments later shouted a all clear. Wallace and Brahmas entered next, returning a few minutes later carrying a crate between them with Halrfe following close behind covering the rear. The dropped it down behind a half fallen barricade and popped the seals, pulling out heaps of mandatory papers and reports, dropping them carelessly to the ground like a child would to a old toy. 

Guardsman Kastor, the shotgun trotting giant, was standing over them with his weapon pulled across his gut. Standing, Cain looked around. The sounds of battle could be heard and the Sergeant knew that the rest of the Praetorian XV were marching to their deaths headed by the callous Commissar Mathias Tahlmil. Staring into the skies blankly the last thing Wilhelm Cain ever saw was a missile streaking towards their position, screaming and whistling it hit the archway and incinerated all those sheltered beneath.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

nice is there going to be morek:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the post, there will be more however not about these characters and focusing more on Commissar Tahlmil and the rest of the Regiment, however I will not be posting anymore here due to the characters all getting turned to a crisp


----------

